
T-Mobile promises to end the “complete bulls–t” from TV companies in 2018 - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/12/t-mobile-promises-to-end-the-complete-bulls-t-from-tv-companies-in-2018/
======
Spivak
I wish them all the luck but they're probably going down the road of JCPenny.

\- People want promotional pricing -- you get to feel like you're 'gaming the
system' by going though the customer service song-and-dance when really they
were making money either way.

\- People want bundles. It's why Netflix, Hulu, HBO, every steaming service
are so popular despite the ability to buy movies and TV a la carte for years.

\- No contract is alright but probably irrelevant for most users.

Even if they manage to cut out all the 'bullshit' they're really not all that
different from existing providers. Streaming services have a tangible value
proposition with no ads and their entire library on-demand.

------
exabrial
Reminds me of this cable commercial from a few years back:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ilMx7k7mso&ab_channel=Extre...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ilMx7k7mso&ab_channel=ExtremelyDecent)

